# Spain: Tax form 145 - any advice please?



## Sherrie

Hi All,

I've been given a form by my employers which is a "Modelo 145" and headed up;

"Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personal Fisicas, Retenciones sobre rendimientos del trabajo - Comunicación de datos al pagador (articulo 88 del Reglamento del IRPF)"

My Spanish is not too bad, but doesn't extend to anything too 'technical', and I don't fully understand the form. My employers - who speak no Spanish at all - have told me that they don't know exactly what it's for either, but if I sign it, I'll be able to claim back my tax?!

I work on a part-time contract, 10 hours per week, have been working at the same place for six years, and have never had to sign one of these before. 

Does anyone know what this form is?

I'd be grateful for any advice please. 

Thanks, 

Sherrie


----------



## xabiaxica

Sherrie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been given a form by my employers which is a "Modelo 145" and headed up;
> 
> "Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personal Fisicas, Retenciones sobre rendimientos del trabajo - Comunicación de datos al pagador (articulo 88 del Reglamento del IRPF)"
> 
> My Spanish is not too bad, but doesn't extend to anything too 'technical', and I don't fully understand the form. My employers - who speak no Spanish at all - have told me that they don't know exactly what it's for either, but if I sign it, I'll be able to claim back my tax?!
> 
> I work on a part-time contract, 10 hours per week, have been working at the same place for six years, and have never had to sign one of these before.
> 
> Does anyone know what this form is?
> 
> I'd be grateful for any advice please.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sherrie


I've moved this to 'Spain' as it's really a 'local' tax question


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> I've moved this to 'Spain' as it's really a 'local' tax question


It's a form to tell you how much tax you paid over the previous year. Check it with your pay slips - mine are nearly always wrong. You'll need it to make your tax declaration later on.


----------



## Sherrie

Thanks for your help Pesky Wesky!

Sorry I posted this in the wrong place xabiachica - and thanks for moving it!

Regards,

Sherrie


----------



## xabiaxica

Sherrie said:


> Thanks for your help Pesky Wesky!
> 
> Sorry I posted this in the wrong place xabiachica - and thanks for moving it!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sherrie


no problem Sherrie - we're all still getting used to teh new Tax section & what belongs there


----------



## leedsutdgem

Sherrie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been given a form by my employers which is a "Modelo 145" and headed up;
> 
> "Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personal Fisicas, Retenciones sobre rendimientos del trabajo - Comunicación de datos al pagador (articulo 88 del Reglamento del IRPF)"
> 
> My Spanish is not too bad, but doesn't extend to anything too 'technical', and I don't fully understand the form. My employers - who speak no Spanish at all - have told me that they don't know exactly what it's for either, but if I sign it, I'll be able to claim back my tax?!
> 
> I work on a part-time contract, 10 hours per week, have been working at the same place for six years, and have never had to sign one of these before.
> 
> Does anyone know what this form is?
> 
> I'd be grateful for any advice please.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sherrie


Ive just been given this too by my employer to fill in and its basically to do with how much irpf (tax) you should be paying on your nomina. It asks if u have any dependants etc. the spanish government have recently changed the irpf for employees.


----------



## Sherrie

Thanks Leedsutdgem,

Very helpful info 

Much appreciated.

Regards,

Sherrie.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

leedsutdgem said:


> Ive just been given this too by my employer to fill in and its basically to do with how much irpf (tax) you should be paying on your nomina. It asks if u have any dependants etc. the spanish government have recently changed the irpf for employees.


So it seems that what I said isn't right?


----------



## leedsutdgem

Pesky Wesky said:


> So it seems that what I said isn't right?


Yea Pesky.

heres a copy of the form http://www.ucm.es/info/fgu/descargas/ugei/modelo145.pdf


----------



## Pesky Wesky

leedsutdgem said:


> Yea Pesky.
> 
> heres a copy of the form http://www.ucm.es/info/fgu/descargas/ugei/modelo145.pdf


Yes, so I was confused as I had just been given my certificado de rentenciones that day in a company.

So apologies to the OP for the confusion, and mods, can you delete my wrong post/s
Thanks!


----------



## dstarkey

Does this form exist in an editable version, such as MS Word Doc, as I need to complete it and then email it back to my employers HQ?

Thanks.


----------



## JaneyO

xabiachica said:


> no problem Sherrie - we're all still getting used to teh new Tax section & what belongs there


I'm confused, as ever. I find the Spanish tax info that's been on the Spanish forum really useful, eg am now wondering if I have to do another modelo 720 this year have been given conflicting advice (as usual!) Now I read there is a new tax forum but all I can find when I search is a closed thread welcoming people to the new tax forum and elsewhere what seems to be a list of mainly US and UK tax questions. So where do I go now for tax info on Spain to read or post questions? Tel me in words of one syllable what to look for when searching- please !


----------



## xabiaxica

JaneyO said:


> I'm confused, as ever. I find the Spanish tax info that's been on the Spanish forum really useful, eg am now wondering if I have to do another modelo 720 this year have been given conflicting advice (as usual!) Now I read there is a new tax forum but all I can find when I search is a closed thread welcoming people to the new tax forum and elsewhere what seems to be a list of mainly US and UK tax questions. So where do I go now for tax info on Spain to read or post questions? Tel me in words of one syllable what to look for when searching- please !


the Expat tax forum is aimed at those who have complicated tax issues in perhaps several countries at the same time

US citizens have to submit tax returns in the US no matter where they live in the world, so they do have a lot of complicated questions, which they post there

for 'local' tax issues, ie in the country where you live (such as the modelo 720 in your case) is dealt with on the 'local' forums

there are discussion threads about this - search for 'asset reporting' or 'modelo 720'


----------



## snikpoh

It's also very unclear to me if, having filed a 720 last year, whether we have to again this year.

The rules I read were that if the figures in any asset class varied by more than 20000 euros (up or down), then a new 720 had to be submitted. Some on here disagree with this.

For example, if I diverted some of my savings into a property or into securities of some sort then if either class varied by 20k (+-), do I have to fill in a new 720?


----------



## CapnBilly

snikpoh said:


> It's also very unclear to me if, having filed a 720 last year, whether we have to again this year.
> 
> The rules I read were that if the figures in any asset class varied by more than 20000 euros (up or down), then a new 720 had to be submitted. Some on here disagree with this.
> 
> For example, if I diverted some of my savings into a property or into securities of some sort then if either class varied by 20k (+-), do I have to fill in a new 720?


I am one of those who disagree that you need to report if an asset clas fall by €20,000, as there is nothing in the legislation about this. Having said that it has been reported on an IFA site that this advice has been received from a large Barcelona solicitors. I cannot see anything on their site. On the local radio on Tuesday, a representative from Blacktower said it was unnecessary.

Having said that, in the circumstances you describe, moving assets from one category to another, then my view is that definitely need to report the asset class that has increased.


----------



## gus-lopez

Here's the frequently asked questions,

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...los/720/Recopilacion_preguntas_frecuentes.pdf


----------

